# Camping in Rocky Bayou Niceville bringing boat & fishing??



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

We're camping at Rocky Bayou State Park in Niceville. It has a boat launch, and we decided to take the boat and get in some fishing.

Is anyone here familiar with fishing in north Choctawhatchee Bay around Niceville? Take a look on Google Earth and tell me where you'd be fishing, if you don't mind.

Thanks


----------



## prgault (May 25, 2008)

I have caught specks in the north end of the bayou, and there are plenty of grass flats along the north shore of the bay. If I had a boat I would head out into the bay and fish east along the north shore towards the Mid Bay bridge and White Point. 

P_


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

You can gig flounder there and there and there are a good bit of sheepshead and black drum under the bridge. I have caught some decent reds around there and seen some GIANT black drum. Also, if you freshwater fish you can go up into rocky creek (which is at the back corner opposite fred gannon state park) and you can catch some catfish. Channel cats and bullheads are plentiful back there


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

during the day you could run over into shirks bayou. or come out of rocky and go east toward the mid bay bridge. there's a lot of grass between white point, grass lake, and and even further east of the bridge. at night there are a lot specks and reds under the docks on the west side of rocky - straight across after you come under the rocky bayou bridge. good luck!


----------



## nathar (Jun 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone. Hoping to post some pictures of our catch.:thumbup:


----------

